# Problème clavier



## Draco1544 (8 Février 2019)

Bonjour je viens de mettre windows 10 à partir de bootcamp et il y as un problème de layout du clavier car la touche @ ne fait pas de @ mais un 2. Comment régler ce problème ?


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2019)

Draco1544 a dit:


> Bonjour je viens de mettre windows 10 à partir de bootcamp et il y as un problème de layout du clavier car la touche @ ne fait pas de @ mais un 2. Comment régler ce problème ?


Que dit Apple officiellement... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202676 ...attention il faut tout lire.

Dans quel Mac tu as fait l'installation, modèle exact et année ?


----------



## Draco1544 (8 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Que dit Apple officiellement... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202676 ...attention il faut tout lire.
> 
> Dans quel Mac tu as fait l'installation, modèle exact et année ?



Ah ok merci pour le lien et c’est un MacBook Pro 2018


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2019)

Draco1544 a dit:


> Ah ok merci pour le lien et c’est un MacBook Pro 2018


Par défaut avec ton MBP tous les pilotes/drivers correspondant à ton MBP et ta version de Windows ont été installés sans ton intervention, donc le problème ne peut pas venir de là. Dans Préférences Système/Clavier/Méthodes de saisie tu as quoi comme clavier de sélectionné ?


----------

